# Autotrail Tracker chassis rust



## thornem (May 10, 2012)

Having recently bought a 2007 Autotrail Tracker I've been underneath it and found a very rusty chassis section supporting the right hand side floor amidships. It was originally painted black but the paint has peeled off in large strips leaving the chassis section to rust. It's not structurally unsound but would become so if left untreated. The section is not galvanised and has clearly just been sprayed with black paint without a primer coat.

Has anyone else experienced this? Is it normal for Autotrail motorhomes? 

I've cleaned it back (filthy job) and treated it with Kurust, and will apply Waxoyl type treatment. Any better ideas?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Although the base vehicle is at least five years old I would get in touch with both Autotrail and Fiat. Send them Photo`s. Maybe post some on here too. That is not a good advert.

All my chassis is painted white. And is nearly as clean as the day I purchased it.

Dave p


----------



## thornem (May 10, 2012)

*Autotrail Tracker Chassis rust*

The Chassis part in question is not the Fiat structure, nor is it the rear end which is galvanised, but an insert about 1M long and 200mm high towards the centre of the vehicle.

Here's a picture of what it looks like after a bit of scraping.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

looks like a job for Hammerite.
I have to do our towbar which was only fitted 2 years ago.
Looks like it has been originally painted with an aerosol.

Dave p


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*rust*

If the chassis rail unbolts I would be enclined to remove it!get it bead/sand blasted paint it properly and put back on.Although you can paint it it situ you will not be able to get at top of it where it is against floor.If you are going to keep the van sometime you mays as well do it once rather than have to redo it in a couple of years..


----------



## thornem (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. It's fairly well embedded so removing it would be an exercise. It sits underneath the seat belt anchorage points which are bolted through a big frame on the floor, and looks like a matched pair of frames, one inside (rust free) and the other outside. This Tracker has two forward facing passenger seats; not all do.


I've written to Autotrail asking their advice.


----------

